# Battlefield 2142 Ranked Server



## Akkuschrauber (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich bin für meinen Clan auf der Suche nach einem Battlefield 2142 Ranked Server mit 32 Slots. Bis jetzt habe ich nur 4Players gefunden. Wer von euch kann mir noch einen Anbieter empfehlen?? Preis sollte möglichst niedrig sein, die Kosten sollte man für ca.3Monate im Vorraus zahlen können. 

Greetz 
Akkuschrauber


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. Januar 2009)

Mein Clan hat dort einen 24 Slot BF2-Ranked. 
Ich bin da einer der Admins, und mir ist noch nichts negatives aufgefallen, er läuft aber auch erst seit ca. 3 Wochen.


----------



## Gebieter (14. Januar 2009)

VERGISS 4netplayers. Die sind vieeel zu teuer und außerdem kacken die Server andauern ab.

Würde Rackage.com empfehlen die sind wesentlich günstiger und die Server stürzen nicht so oft ab.


----------

